# could my bunny be pregnant?



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 14, 2011)

So when I take freckles out of her cage I keep one hand under her belly for support I've noticed her belly is seeming harder little by little until I took her out a few minutes ago an noticed her belly seems really hard comparable to that of a woman 7-8 months pregnant. Now I only got Freckles earlier this month and I have not put her with any male animals including rabbits and shes never unsupervised outside of her cage. I'm kinda wondering if the pet store didn't "unknowingly" sell me a pregnant bunny. Freckles wasn't even there a week when I bought her for only $10. Not to mention that when Tay bought Sweet Heart the only other bunny there had a "surprise" litter the day before so I wouldn't be too surprised if she is, although I hope she's not. Anyway to tell if she is other than waiting for her to kit?


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would feel her stomach to see if you feel any kits. Usually that is one of the best ways to tell if they are pregnant. Also, I would put in a nest box so if she is pregnant and has them soon, they can be born in a nest box, instead of the floor of the cage. Hope this helps!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 15, 2011)

I felt her tummy but didn't feel anything but will continue to closely moniture it with the help of Tays mom since I'm one of those people who never can feel anything in a pregnant animals belly even when I know its pregnant. But her cage isn't big enough for a nest box. However if I'm ever able to find a NIC cage I will get one and make her a big cage.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 15, 2011)

It could be from bloat.?! If you dont feel babies in her belly. You have to start from the rib cages, Pinch your fingers together and run toward the back. And if shes pregnant then you could fee some hard lumpy babies.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 15, 2011)

what day did you get her and what kind of rabbit? Smaller rabbits generally have litters earlier then larget rabbits. Either way 28-35 days is generally the time frame.

I can't palpate either. But I notice with some of mine as they get near due date their tummies are a bit harder. Just get a nest box and straw in it.


----------



## RabbitTips101 (Mar 15, 2011)

the bunny could be suffering from stomach bloating if you cant find any babies-or they may just be difficult to find. i would limit what she is allowed to do just in case and wait and see what happens. hope this helps. good luck


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 15, 2011)

i had tays mom feel her and she thinks she might have felt a baby but isn't sure. I have her limited to what she can do but am trying not to limit her food incase she is pregnant and OMG can she eat she ate an entire dish and a half of pellets yesterday and her dish is big plus half a mini bale of hay


----------



## Tobi (Mar 15, 2011)

It is had to tell if a doe is pregnant if you do not know how to palpatate you can try to get her to settle down with your hand on her tummy and try to feel for bumps and kicks from the babies....when you give her hay is she holding the hay in her mouth? Is she tring to stuff a ton of hay in her mouth as if she is tring to build a nest? If so thats a sure sign she is breed and is starting to nest. Keep feeing her the normal amount of food you do not want her to become "fat" and pregnant not good for her or her babies and if she is pregnant could possibly make birth harder for her. so if the store only had her a week and you got her earlier this month she could possibly be breed was she in with another rabbit at the store? if so she could be about 21 or so days pregnant and they ususally kindle on day 31 so if she is bred she is close so I would put a box in there for her with some pine shaving/carefresh/hay and just observe her and see if she is nesting watch for fur pulling and stuffing hey in her mouth.....Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 15, 2011)

well I haven't seen her stuffing hay in her mouth but I did see her pawing at her hay last night and she keeps turning her igloo upside down. She was kept in basically reminds me of a hot tub shell with a divider to seperate the males from the females but people are allowed to pick them up and so they easily can be mixed up. Tays mom would probably like me to keep the babies if she is pregnant but I'm not sure. but I was wrong about when I got her I got her on februray 24th so Im guessing the latest she would be kindleing is the 25th of this month. But I will have to check after work. I will definately keep you guys posted


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok so after work I gave her some more hay took her out and set her on my bed and notice a few things, one there are two areas that she compleatly removed all the bedding from one is inside her igloo the other is out in the open near her water bottle. She is currently laying in the one next to the water bottle. The second thing I noticed was when she streachs out before she hops she kinda looks like a pregnant kitty. I also tried to feel her belly and I felt something not sure what but it wasn't there when I tried again. Could I use part of a cardboard box as a nest box? Honestly I'm upset that the store possibly sold me a pregnant rabbit without so much as a warning. But if she is pregnant then the latest she should kindle is the 27th as that will be 31 days after I got her. I just wish I knew for certain


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am guessing (but don't take my word for it!) you could use a cardboard box as a nest box. I don't know if she would chew it up too much or not, plus you couldn't clean it, and would have to use a new one whenever it starts to smell (if it does). My bunns have a cardboard box in their cage right now, just to play in.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well if she doesn't kindle before friday morning we should be good cause then the store I get her stuff from will be open and I will be paid thursday night after the store is close


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 16, 2011)

I would not palpate her abdomen if you don't know how, couldn't that be dangerous?

Pet shop bunnies could easily be pregnant but it's hard to tell until they start building nests


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 24, 2011)

Alright so I know it has been a while since I've been on here mainly due to not having access to my computer. But after recieveing a lot of mixed signals from the bunny (it looked as if she was building a nest for a couple days then stopped and her stomach doesn't feel hard at all any more.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 25, 2011)

How long have you had her now?

The nest building could have been a false pregnancy. One of mine has a false pregnancy right now and has built a nest and pulled fur but she's never been near a male  

Soemtimes their bellies do feel kinda hard but it's nothing, it's so hard to tell with bunnies


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had her for 29 days. She never did pull her fur so thats been the biggest thing pointing to her not being pregnant.


----------

